
Study: Self-driving cars have higher accident rate - Jerry2
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/10/31/study-self-driving-cars-accidents/74946614/
======
JorgeGT
> it is making the comparison from a tiny pool of autonomous test cars, about
> 50 of them in California, versus 269 million conventional cars as of 2013

That is the flaw: the control group should be some regular cars in California
traveling the same areas at the same hours, not the US average.

I suspect that comparing any group of 50 cars in California (autonomous or
not) against a US average that takes into account many cars travelling along
empty areas will result in the former having a lot more fender bender rates.

